

How we Spent the Kickstarter Money, where we are now, and what’s next for Ghost - pyprism
http://blog.ghost.org/year-2/

======
gizzlon
As a developer, the costs towards developing ghost seems high: 3 employees and
$70,907.89 on subcontracting. Is my mindset wrong?

I like ghost.org, it's clean and fast. OTOH it's not complicated or
revolutionary, is it? I followed ghost for a while and was not impressed by
the pace of development. New features took ages.

Anyone know why the development is so (seemingly) slow? Bureaucracy? Slow
decision making?

------
awendt
In an age where everybody talks about cloud infrastructure, I find it a very
interesting decision to spend $30k on servers up front.

Apart from reducing operating costs, I never thought about servers as assets.
Essentially, using things like AWS for operations makes the money go away as
soon as it's spent. That's a very real risk if you're striving for a
sustainable business that doesn't run on ads and you don't yet know where this
is going.

~~~
gizzlon
Yeah, and I'm not disagreeing with you, cloud can be _really expensive_. But
with cloud they could have started small and cheap, and scaled up when needed.

------
wodenokoto
Wow, 10% of funding money towards the domain. Am I being a prude for thinking
that's a lot?

~~~
gizzlon
Paraphrasing someone: _In business there 's no "cheap" or "expensive". It
either pays off or it doesn't._

Will this domain increase sales enough to make back the 33k? I don't know, but
I wouldn't bet on it :)

------
tylerpachal
Could someone comment on why the monthly hosting is $3,042.68? Is that the
cost of running their servers?

